# Dagmire wants to swap some books :)



## Dagmire (Oct 9, 2008)

Well guys i happned to get my hands on Ravenor, Ravenor rogue and Ravenor returned.
They are second hand but in fair-good condition. Now I already have the omnibus so I dont need the books. 
What I am looking for is some one that wants to trade a few books for mine.
They are worth £6.99 each new, now I dont suggest that you need to equal the cost of the 3 books but its something to bare in mind.
If anyone has any books they would like to trade then let me know.
I am after 40k books but would consider Gayhammer books also.
I dont have many SM books if that helps you.

The Ravenor books are awesome by the way.
D


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Dagmire said:


> I am after 40k books but would consider *Gayhammer *books also.


Gayhammer? Wtf? :scratchhead:


----------



## Dagmire (Oct 9, 2008)

Warhammer!


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Dagmire said:


> Warhammer!


But you clearly wrote *Gay*hammer. Thats a different thing. There is a clear difference with between the words gay and war. They are two entirely different things.


----------



## Dagmire (Oct 9, 2008)

If your going to get offended take this to a PM and i will tell you to man the fuck up.
A very clever man once said "take things in the spirit they are given"
I joke about warhammer being for gays because i only play 40k. It was a joke and nothing more.
/Sigh.

and ps. 
there is a whole thread somewhere about wether your offended by people calling something gay. I suggest that if you are offended your either not comfortable with your sexuality, be it straight or gay, or spoiling for a fight.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Dagmire said:


> If your going to get offended take this to a PM and i will tell you to man the fuck up.
> A very clever man once said "take things in the spirit they are given"
> I joke about warhammer being for gays because i only play 40k. It was a joke and nothing more.
> /Sigh.
> ...


Dude, dude, take it easy. I am just annoying you! Calm down, lol. And I saw that thread you are talking about back then whenever it was.


----------



## Dagmire (Oct 9, 2008)

*kisses and makes up*


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

I think it was when I called flip top lids gay paint wise LOL


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Dagmire said:


> If your going to get offended take this to a PM and i will tell you to man the fuck up.
> A very clever man once said "take things in the spirit they are given"
> I joke about warhammer being for gays because i only play 40k. It was a joke and nothing more.


It's true. I play Fantasy, and I mean, well, just look at me... Look upon my mince and weep.

And you had to post this now didn't you =/. Been looking for the Ravenor Trilogy for a while, bought the trilogy in Freb.


----------



## Dagmire (Oct 9, 2008)

Ok guys the books have gone to a great home so in the words of Banzi
"betting ends!"

Oh and vaz, us Paras could out gay you hands down!


----------



## 18827 (Oct 23, 2009)

HorusReborn said:


> I think it was when I called flip top lids gay paint wise LOL


no there was one without the sarcasm, dry British humour and pointless ribbing. :laugh:


I think it was this one

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=75519&highlight=gays


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Dagmire said:


> Oh and vaz, us Paras could out gay you hands down!


Most likely darling, those Pink beret's you wear, are, like, so you.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Pink Berets?


----------



## Diatribe1974 (Jul 15, 2010)

Whelpers, looks like this thread went off into left field.


----------

